# Oregon Rt. 126 versus 36 from Eugene to Florence



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm starting a bike tour in which the first leg is from Eugene to Florence, OR. There are two routes, 126 and 36. I've ridden and driven 126 before. It's shorter and has good shoulders, but is kind of boring. 36 looks twisty and narrower, with more climbing. Is it safe? I believe the Adventure Cycling Association's Trans America route uses 36. Which do you recommend? Thanks.


----------

